# replace wall mount bathroom exhaust fan



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

I need to replace wall vertically mount bathroom exhaust fan,
the wall opening is 8" vertical 7" horizontal.
We need a very quiet fan. Can you please tell me how to do this and where to find replacement fan. 
I went to Home Depot, Lowe's, Orchard Supply, etc. none have any quiet to fit into this space and mounting.

Any advice are much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## at a loss (Jan 7, 2016)

I bought two online that fit between 2x4 wall joists. I think it was 1.1 for noise. Very quiet and efficient. Now I have complaints that the fan doesn't mask the other noises from that room. It was a NuTone LoProfile Model number LPN80. You will have to make the opening a little bigger but I think its worth it.


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks "At-a-loss". Is your fan ceiling mount?
I have a wall vertically mounted exhaust fan. So I assume the depth of this fan is limited because the air duct should be 90 degree right angle at the back of the fan, inside the wall cavity. So that the exhaust goes up to the roof. 
I do not know if I have the depth allow for fan similar to yours.
Can you please tell me what is the total depth for your fan + duct?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

young707 said:


> Thanks "At-a-loss". Is your fan ceiling mount?
> I have a wall vertically mounted exhaust fan. So I assume the depth of this fan is limited because the air duct should be 90 degree right angle at the back of the fan, inside the wall cavity. So that the exhaust goes up to the roof.
> I do not know if I have the depth allow for fan similar to yours.
> Can you please tell me what is the total depth for your fan + duct?


All the ceiling mount fans I have ever installed had the duct coming out the side.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wall mounts were fairly common in Winnebagos, travel trailers etc. Businesses that cater to those may be worth checking out if you run short of options.


----------



## at a loss (Jan 7, 2016)

My fan is wall mount. It is designed to fit in a 2x4 wall. Its the narrowist fan I could find. My vent went down but I think up may be easier. Look up the model number for dimentions. You will have to open the wall wider than the fan frame. I had drywall which is easy to fix. Yours doesn't look like it would be as easy to match.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Something like that will not be stocked at any home center, but if you look at their websites you will see over a hundred bathroom fans that you can have delivered to your local store for free. There's just too many models for a store to stock. Search for 'bathroom wall fan'.

Here's just one: http://www.homedepot.com/p/180-CFM-Through-the-Wall-Exhaust-Fan-509/100662371


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you. Looking at this Home Depot fans, I can see the fan metal housing is bigger than the cover.

I can install this easily when my house was built 30 years ago. But at this time, I will have no access to mount the fan housing unit, unless I have to re-do the entire bathroom sheet rock, correct? 

I also cannot tell how the exhaust duct connect to roof top?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I had an odd sized box once, couldn't find the exact size replacement, and didn't feel like cutting the drywall. I bought the fan at the big box store. Removed the motor and put it in the old fan housing. Sometimes they change the box size, but the motors are the same. Will that work for you?


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

yes, yes. Replace the motor with quiet unit would be ideal. Any suggestion to get this kind of part?

Otherwise, I will need to open the sheet rock to mount and secure the fan assembly housing to the 2x4 joists. Rework the wall will be a huge task that I am not certain I can do with have decent result. Probably will hear comments from the other members of household. Likely need contractor. Do you agree?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Take your motor out, take it to the store, and see what matches up. As you can see from your pic, the motor unplugs. Hard to tell from you pics, but it looks like there are two nuts on the brace to hold the fan in place


----------



## young707 (Jul 31, 2012)

yes, yes, yes. Thank you.
I need to replace just the motor and may be fan assembly. Where can I get another fan motor similar to this one? Must be quiet.


----------

